# SCD Panoz LMP-1 Hack



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Here is my latest hack....which, wasn't the original plan. I have been wanting the Panoz LPM-1 made by Slot Car Direct for some time now, watching listings on e-bay for the past six months. It was listed as fitting the short wheel base Aurora AFX chassis, so I thought that it would fit the Speed Steer chassis just fine. What I got wasn't even close to fitting the Speed Steer chassis. 

The front wheel well was far too forward, the body measured 33 mm wide and it didn't have any notches for the AFX chassis. Then there was the decision - to hack or not to hack. I decided to hack. Had it been an original Aurora body with no broken pieces or scratches, I would have left it alone. I seriously doubt that this one will go up in value as time marches on.

To make the wheel base work, I cut about two mm between the front wheel wells and the windscreen, then reglued it together. The vents along the side made it impossible to use the AFX chassis, but I could use the Tyco TCR chassis. I cut up some styrene and created the proper slot. The pick-up shoes hit the inside of the body, so that area had to be carefully carved out. 

Then, I had to take off 1.5mm on each side of the body and round off the rear end so that way the car would make it around the turns. Fortunately, I had a template with the Shadow, as it is similar in shape and size. Now, the car runs like a bat out of hell - LOL! 

I airbrushed the primary color over the weekend, using Testors Guard Red, and painted Tamiya Gloss Black on the body tonight. I still need to paint the driver and to locate some real cool decals. 

Since I am tapped out for posting pics on the forum, I will put a link where you can see them. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=one_set72157634422302354


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I think the link that I posted only works for me.  I hope this one works. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My apologies for the hassle.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Nice work.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work fitting the body. ..RL


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Thanks to all who took the time to look at the photos. I have now finished the painting and printed a few decals. I also picked up a Ferrari 314T4 test shot from Slot Car Central that didn't have a wing. SCC did sell some wings, but they were the incorrect ones for the car. With a few adaptations, I was able to make it fit. I also printed off some additional decals. Here is a link to the photos.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I like the Panoz LMP, very nice body. The TomyTurbo open wheel chassis fits like it was made for it, oh wait it was. I have three each white and red. One of each to be painted in time to come. I may buy a couple more of them just because they are cheap.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

I was able to mount the same Panoz body to an Aurora Slimline chassis with no wheel well modifications. Just made posts and glued it in. Wheels are ever so slightly short, but still looks good. Used AFX wheels front and rear. Runs and looks good. Agree, these are nice bodies.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Mike .... post a picture, I'd like to see what you did,


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great looking cars. :thumbsup:I wanted to do a Panoz but never pulled the trigger to buy one


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

RjAFX said:


> I like the Panoz LMP, very nice body. The TomyTurbo open wheel chassis fits like it was made for it, oh wait it was. I have three each white and red. One of each to be painted in time to come. I may buy a couple more of them just because they are cheap.


 As most of these bodies never made it into their blister packs.......most have not seen the "warning" that this body is designed for a Tomy Turbo only! With very slight modification the underside of the black rear defuser, one can easily fit a wide Tyco 440 chassis to this car.



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

